# Radio Masts taller than 600 metres



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_masts these radio masts taller than 600 metres were built:



Name Pinnacle height Year Country Town
Warszawa Radio Mast(destroyed) 2118 ft 645.4 m 1972-1974 Poland Gabin-Konstantynow ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warszawa_Radio_Mast )
KVLY/KTHI TV Mast 2063 ft 628.8 m 1963 US Blanchard, North Dakota ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVLY/KTHI_TV_Mast )
KXJB Tower 2060 ft 627.8 m 1998 US Galesburg, North Dakota ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KXJB_Tower )
KXTV/KOVR Tower 2049 ft 624.5 m 2000 US Walnut Grove, California ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KXTV/KOVR_Tower )
KLDE Tower (Clear Channel Broadcasting Tower, TX) 2018 ft 615.1 m 1986 US Liverpool, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KLDE_Tower )
KCAU TV Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1965 US Sioux City, Iowa ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KCAU_TV_Tower )
KATV Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1967 US Redfield, Arkansas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KATV_Tower )
WECT TV6 Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1969 US Colly Township, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WECT_TV6_Tower )
KOLR/KOZK Tower (KYTV Tower 1) 2000 ft 609.6 m 1971 US Fordland, Missouri ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KOLR/KOZK_Tower )
WOI-Tower (NYT Broadcast Holdings Tower) 2000 ft 609.6 m 1972 US Alleman, Iowa ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WOI-Tower ) 
Des Moines Hearst-Argyle Television Tower Alleman 2000 ft 609.6 m 1974 US Alleman, Iowa ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Des_Moines_Hearst-Argyle_Television_Tower_Alleman )
WEAU-Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1981 US Fairchild, Wisconsin ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEAU-Tower )
Diversified Communications Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1981 US Floyd Dale, South Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diversified_Communications_Tower )
AFLAC Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1984 US Rowley, Iowa ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFLAC_Tower )
WBTV-Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1984 US Dallas, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WBTV-Tower )
Hearst-Argyle Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1985 US Walnut Grove, California ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hearst-Argyle_Tower ) 
WTTO Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1986 US Windham Springs, Alabama ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTTO_Tower )
WCSC-Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1986 US Awendaw, South Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCSC-Tower )
KTVE-Tower (SpectraSite Tower Bolding) 2000 ft 609.6 m 1987 US Bolding, Arkansas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTVE-Tower )
WCTV Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1987 US Metcalf, Georgia ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCTV_Tower )
TV Alabama Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1996 US Tuscaloosa County, Alabama ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_Alabama_Tower )
KDLT Tower 2000 ft 609.6 m 1998 US Rowena, South Dakota ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDLT_Tower )
WRAL HDTV Mast 1999 ft 609.5 m 1991 US Auburn, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRAL_HDTV_Mast )
KY3 Tower 1999 ft 609.4 m 2000 US Fordland, Missouri ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KY3_Tower )
SpectraSite Tower Thomasville 1999 ft 609.4 m 2002 US Thomasville, Georgia ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpectraSite_Tower_Thomasville )
WCKW/KSTE-Tower (Clear Channel Broadcasting Tower, LA) 2000 ft 609.3 m 1988 US Vacherie, Louisiana ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCKW/KSTE-Tower )
American Towers Tower Elkhart 1999 ft 609.3 m 2001 US Elkhart, Iowa ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Towers_Tower_Elkhart )
Salem Radio Properties Tower 1999 ft 609.3 m 2002 US Collinsville, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salem_Radio_Properties_Tower )
WLBT Tower 1998 ft 609 m 1999 US Raymond, Mississippi ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLBT_Tower )
KYTV Tower 2 (American Tower Management) 1998 ft 608.4 m 1973 US Marshfield, Missouri ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KYTV_Tower_2 )
Radio Tower Hoyt 1998 ft 608.38 m 2003 US Hoyt, Colorado ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Tower_Hoyt )
Service Broadcasting Tower Decatur 1994 ft 608.1 m 2000 US Decatur, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_Broadcasting_Tower_Decatur )
WTVD Tower 1992 ft 607.8 m 1978 US Auburn, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTVD_Tower )
Channel 40 Tower 1992 ft 607.8 m 1985 US Walnut Grove, California ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_40_Tower )
KHYS Tower 1992 ft 607.2 m 1997 US Devers, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KHYS_Tower )
Clear Channel Broadcasting Tower Devers 1999 ft 607 m 1988 US Devers, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clear_Channel_Broadcasting_Tower_Devers )
Media General Tower 1992 ft 607 m 1987 US Awendaw, South Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_General_Tower )
Eastern North Carolina Broadcasting Tower 1988 ft 606.2 m 1980 US Trenton, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_North_Carolina_Broadcasting_Tower ) 
WNCN Tower 1988 ft 606.2 m 2000 US Auburn, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WNCN_Tower )
KELO TV Tower 1988 ft 605 m 1974 US Rowena, South Dakota ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KELO_TV_Tower )
WITN Tower (Gray Television Tower) 1988 ft 605 m 1979 US Grifton, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WITN_Tower )
Noe Corp Tower 1988 ft 604.7 m 1998 US Columbia, Louisiana ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noe_Corp_Tower )
Pappas Telecasting Tower 1988 ft 603.6 m 2000 US Plymouth County, Iowa ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pappas_Telecasting_Tower )
KHOU-TV Tower 1988 ft 602 m 1992 US Missouri City, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KHOU-TV_Tower )
Richland Towers Tower Missouri City 1972 ft 601.3 m 2001 US Missouri City, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richland_Towers_Tower_Missouri_City )
Senior Road Tower 1972 ft 600.7 m 1983 US Missouri City, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senior_Road_Tower )
KTRK-TV Tower 1972 ft 600.5 m 1982 US Missouri City, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTRK-TV_Tower )
Houston Tower Joint Venture Tower 1972 ft 600.5 m 1985 US Missouri City, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston_Tower_Joint_Venture_Tower )
American Towers Tower Missouri City 1972 ft 600.5 m 2000 US Missouri City, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Towers_Tower_Missouri_City )
Fox-TV Tower 1972 ft 600.4 m 1982 US Missouri City, Texas ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox-TV_Tower )
Mississippi Telecasting Tower 1998 ft 600 m 1982 US Inverness, Mississippi ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississippi_Telecasting_Tower )
WCNC-TV Tower 1969 ft 600 m 1992 US Dallas, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCNC-TV_Tower )
Capstar Radio Tower 2000 ft 600 m 2001 US Middlesex, North Carolina ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capstar_Radio_Tower )

Has someone pictures of them?


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Webmaster, please formate the table and set links to the corresponding articles of Wikipedia!


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Obelixx said:


> Webmaster, please formate the table and set links to the corresponding articles of Wikipedia!


I think you're expected to do that yourself 

Use the [ code] tags so that spaces remain intact.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

I can offer you pictures from the following masts:

Warszawa Radio Mast









KVLY-TV mast









KXJB-TV mast









KLDE Tower









Radio Tower Hoyt









Interestingly Fox TV-Tower (height: 600.4 metres) and KTRK-TV Tower (height: 601 metres), both situated in Missouri City, Texas, USA are only approximately 30 metres apart from each other, which you can see on the satellite image http://www.terraserver-usa.com/GetI...w=600&h=400&f=&fs=8&fc=ffffff99&logo=1&lp=--- !

7 masts taller than 600 metres are at Missouri City, Texas. These are:
Senior Road Tower 
Fox-TV Tower 
KHOU-TV Tower 
KTRK-TV Tower 
Houston Tower Joint Venture Tower 
American Towers Tower Missouri City 
Richland Towers Tower Missouri City


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

On the right: WTVD Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTVD_Tower )
In the middle: WRAL HDTV Mast ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRAL_HDTV_Mast )
On the left: WNCN Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WNCN_Tower )

Further readings: http://www.fybush.com/site-030807.html


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Impressive towers!!!!


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

WITN Tower


----------



## FANOFWORLDSTALLEST (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone have a list of the tallest ones in each state?Like Michigan?


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Look on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_masts and on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_tallest_structures !


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

The highest structure ever was in Poland :cheers:


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

I have got two further pictures

WOI-Tower









Des Moines Hearst-Argyle Television Tower Alleman


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Some detailed photos of the KVLY Mast:


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

wow.......very high structures !!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

and the Burj Dubai is already much taller than all these towers :banana:


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

More of KVLY:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Really nice shape.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

cool shots, i really would love to climb on one of these 600m masts


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone has pictures of them towers from Walnut Grove, CA together?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

KXJB TV mast - Blanchard, ND









http://flickr.com/photos/matthewfield/2172919133/


----------

